

Review: How I Used Fiverr & What I Got For $50 (10 gigs) - nader
http://www.outsource.io/fiverr-review-what-you-get-for-50-dollars-10-gigs

======
jacobwg
And now I'm wondering if the two comments below the article were purchased by
the author...

There does seem to be value in Fiverr, though, especially stuff like the "fix
my CSS" job. (disclaimer: I was NOT compensated in any way for this comment
and I have never used Fiverr before)

------
kkt262
There's some great gigs on Fiverr, but from the post it seems like you only
had some mediocre results.

~~~
nader
the results were pretty good, actually

------
tnuc
The font looks awful.

